# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Ammattilaispyöräily >  >  UCI - mitä tapahtuu päämajassa

## asb

Joko haku ei toimi, tai sitten meillä ei ollut vielä topiccia pyöräilyn kattojärjestön tapahtumien ruotimiselle. Jonkin verran aiheesta on keskusteltu Dopingpaukku-topicissa, mutta onneksi ihan kaikki UCI:hin liittyvä ei kuitenkaan sovi sinne.

Elikkäs UCI:n puheenjohtajan valinta on edessä ja Irlannin kansallinen liitto on päättänyt asettua poikkiteloin Pat McQuaidin uudelleenvalinnalle. Pat McQ otti tästä onkeensa ja haki asuinpaikkansa oikeuttamana ehdokkuuden Sveitsin liitolta.

Viimeisimmässä käänteessä Irlannin liitto on pyytänyt Sveitsiltä selvitystä siitä, oliko Sveitsin liiton lausunto virallinen ilmoitus ehdokkuudesta vai ei. Sveitsin liitto on kokoontunut päättämään asiasta, mutta valitettavasti vain kolme Sveitsin liiton johtokunnan jäsentä vaivautui paikalle, eikä kokous siten ollut päätösvaltainen.

Irlannin liitossa ollaan myös "kiukustuneita" siitä, että Sveitsin liiton nimityspäätös saattaa rikkoa UCI:n perustuslain kohtaa 11.2: "Kunkin liiton on tunnustettava ja toimeenpantava toisen liiton tekemät päätökset." Tässä on käsittääkseni kyse siitä, että Sveitsi on ottanut Pat McQuaidin ehdokkaaksi, vaikka Irlanti on vasta päättänyt kutsua kokoon EGM:n (extraordinary general meeting, ylimääräinen yleiskokous) Pat McQuaidin puheenjohtajaehdokkuudesta päättämiseksi. Vaikka olenkin täysin Irlannin puolella tässä, niin minusta tämä alkaa kyllä olla jo ankaraa pilkunviilausta.  :Leveä hymy: 


http://velonews.competitor.com/2013/...mcquaid_289710

----------


## Kal Pedal

Minua kiinnostaa kovasti ketä Suomen Pyöräilyunioni tukee puheenjohtajaksi.

Kun kantaa selviää sen saa mielellään kirjoittaa tähän ketjuun.

----------


## asb

Valintaprosessia avataan hieman tässä jutussa: http://inrng.com/2011/03/how-to-replace-mcquaid/

Jos oikein ymmärsin (UCI perustuslain kappale IV, kohta 36), niin Euroopan "continental confederation" valitsee Euroopasta 14 valtuutettua, jotka pääsevät äänestämään presidenttiä. Käsittääkseni on siis hyvin epätodennäköistä, että SPU pääsisi äänestämään suoraan presidentistä, eli on kyse pääasiassa siitä, minkä maan valtuutettua SPU kannattaa.

----------


## Kal Pedal

Tuo on sinällään varmasti totta, mutta se minkä maan edustajaa kannatetaan riippunee kaiken järjen mukaan siitä ketä kyseinen edustaja kannattaa puheenjohtajaksi.

----------


## asb

Joo... pitäis nukkua enemmän yöllä ja vähemmän koneen ääressä.

----------


## A R:nen

Euroopan liiton edustajat UCI:n kokoukseen on tietenkin valittu jo kevättalvella: http://uec-federation.eu/news/david_..._uec-s324.html Ja ehdokasasettelukin on edelleen auki (teknisesti tosiaan kai vielä istuvan pj:nkin osalta, ja oma ykkössuosikkini, vastikään Saksan liiton pj:ksi palannut Sylvia Schenk ei vielä ole edes ilmoittautunut kisaan eikä välttämättä taidakaan). Tällainen vaalijärjestelmä on kyllä just sieltä.

SPU:n hallitus keskustellee asiasta seuraavassa kokouksessaan kesäkuun lopussa, jossa vaiheessa saanee nähdä, otetaanko asiaan kantaa liittona, vai meneekö vaikuttaminen henkilökohtaisen lobbauksen puolelle. Pohjoismaisen mafian edustajia noissa delegaateissa on sentään 2 kpl, eli sitä kautta yhteydet ovat ainakin valmiiksi auki.

----------


## Kal Pedal

Kiitos näistä tiedoista! Olisi hyvä jos voit ilmoitella tänne kun asia selviää lopullisesti. 
Transparenssi on hyvä periaate (soisi valtiovarainministeriönkin ymmärtävän sen...).

----------


## asb

Pat McQuaidin kirje kansallisten liittojen presidenteille aiheena Brian Cooksonin ehdokkuus. Jonnin verran täyttä tuubaa, mutta väitteet rahallisista kytköksistä Makaroviin (Katjusha) ovat mielenkiintoisia. Makarov olisi siis McQuaidin väitteen mukaan maksumiehenä, kun Patua, jonka kaudella Katjushan lisenssiasiat olivat tarkastelun alla, korvataan Cooksonilla.

Mikä lie totuusaste missäkin väitteessä.

http://s4.skins.net/misc/NFs_Preside...4_3_6_2013.pdf

----------


## asb

Gerard Vroomen kommentoi McQuaidin kirjettä kiitettävän kriittisesti: http://gerard.cc/2013/06/06/mcquaid-on-the-attack/

----------


## A R:nen

Irlannin liittokokous äänesti McQuaidin ehdollepanoa vastaan: http://www.stickybottle.com/latest-n...ci-presidency/

----------


## Kal Pedal

Joo. Eikö se silti pääse ehdolle Sveitsin kautta?
En ollenkaan tiedä miten UCI toimii, joten tyhmä kysymys: onko kaikki maailman valtiot (joissa kilpapyöräilyä harrastetaan) jäseniä ja onko kaikilla yhtäläinen ääniosuus? Eli onko FiFA/olympiakomitea-tyyppinen suhmurointi mahdollinen (eli niin että ääniä kerätään jostain kolmannesta maailmasta)?

----------


## eklami

> Joo. Eikö se silti pääse ehdolle Sveitsin kautta?



Mitä olen tilanteesta itse yrittänyt tajuta niin ei ole varmaan tämäkään. Ilmeisesti myös Sveitsissä on hieman epäselvää, että tukevatko vaiko eivät. Lisäksi on ilmeisesti vielä myös sellainen seikka, että voiko Sveitsi hyväksyä McQuaidin ja näin yliajaa Irlannin liiton tekemän päätöksen. UCI:n säännöistä kun löytyy tämänkaltainen kohta:

"According to article 11.2 of the UCI’s Constitution, ‘each federation shall recognise and execute the decisions taken by another federation.’"

----------


## A R:nen

Sveitsissäkin homma on tosiaan vielä ns. vaiheessa.

Äänioikeutettuja UCI:ssa ovat tosiaan maanosien eikä kansalliset liitot, kokousedustajien (= äänten) määrät maanosittain:
Afrikka 7
Amerikka 9
Aasia 9
Eurooppa 14
Oseania 3

Tuota 11.2-vetoamista en kyllä ymmärrä, minusta sen soveltaminen tulisi kyseeseen vasta, jos Sveitsin liitto päättäisi, että Irlannin liitto asettaa McQuaidin ehdokkaaksi (tai jotain yhtä käsittämätöntä).

----------


## A R:nen

Pidempi raportti Irlannin liittokokouksesta: http://www.velonation.com/News/ID/14...on-defeat.aspx

Ja Tanskan liiton pj kiistää huhut kannatuskirjeestä: http://www.cyklingdanmark.dk/index.p...l.php&id=25607

----------


## asb

Mike Plant, UCI:n hallintokomitean jäsen, on kääntänyt kelkkansa, eikä enää tue Pat McQuaidia. Plant on aiemminkin vaatinut julkisesti lisää uskottavuutta pyöräilyyn, joten mistään dramaattisesta takin kääntämisestä ei ole kyse.

----------


## sakuvaan

Voi olla että tuo UCI/USAC vääntö pro/amateur kisojen ajokiellosta/sanktioista amerikassa saattoi saada kanssa paikallisia maasturikuskeja puukottamaan kylkeen kun pystyi.

----------


## ristopee

Bongattu ww:stä: _"Starting in 2014, UCI events will limit wheel depth to 65mm for mass start events"

_​http://www.bikerumor.com/2013/06/19/...more-new-rims/

----------


## pesuman

Äänioikeutettuja UCI:ssa ovat tosiaan maanosien eikä kansalliset liitot, kokousedustajien (= äänten) määrät maanosittain:
Afrikka 7
Amerikka 9
Aasia 9
Eurooppa 14
Oseania 3

Paljonko Afrikassa on lisenssipyöräilijöitä tai pyöräilijöitä ylipäätään? Olisikohan heillä liikaedustus liitossa suhteessa harrastajamääriin?

----------


## A R:nen

McQuaid vastaan Cookson on nyt virallinen: http://www.uci.ch/Modules/ENews/ENew...MenuId=MTUyMTQ (siitä Sveitsin mahdollisesta oikeusjutusta ei ole kuulunut mitään, liekö kuivunut kasaan).

SPU:n hallitus tosiaan keskusteli lauantaina asiasta lyhyesti, kannanotosta päätetään seuraavassa kokouksessa syyskuun alkupuolella.

----------


## asb

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/mala...or-re-election

Aasian liitto ehdottaa McQuaid-pykälää UCI:n sääntöihin. Sen mukaan kaksi kansallista liittoa yhdessä voisi nimetä kenet tahansa kansallisuudesta riippumatta ehdokkaaksi, jos esimerkiksi on käynyt niin että joku McEhdokas on hoitanut hommansa niin päin persettä, että varsinaisen oman maan liiton tuki on kadonnut kokonaan.

----------


## Kal Pedal

Tämä vaikuttaa minusta juuri samanlaiselta suhmuroinnilta josta esimerkiksi FIFA on surullisenkuuluisa.

----------


## asb

> Tämä vaikuttaa minusta juuri samanlaiselta suhmuroinnilta josta esimerkiksi FIFA on surullisenkuuluisa.



Niin, tuohonhan liityi myös se, että jos Malesian ehdotus menee läpi, niin myös ehdokkaiden asettamisrajaa jatketaan elokuun loppuun asti, jotta McQuaidin ehdokkuus saadaan vahvistettua (jos Sveitsin liiton asettama ehdokkuus kaatuu oikeudessa).

Tämä on jotenkin hämmentävät läpinäkyvää. McQuaidin menestys perustuu osittain siihen, että hän on tehnyt erityisesti palveluksia kehittyvien maiden liitoille, joilla on käytännössä ihan yhtä paljon äänivaltaa, kuin suurilla Euroopan mailla. Jussin pääsy villillä kortilla Olympialaisiin oli yksi tällainen. Tällä tavalla palvelukset maksetaan vastapalveluksina. Hollywood-elokuvien mafiapomot toimivat samalla tavalla.

----------


## A R:nen

Vaughtershan heitti Twitterissä juuri ehdotuksen että entäs jos kahden kauden maksimi vietäisiin läpi samanlaisella kähminnällä ja tulisi voimaan heti...

Puheenjohtajakisan muuttuminen pelkäksi Eurooppa+ vastaan muut -skabaksi on kyllä huonointa mitä UCI:lle voi tapahtua ihan valittavasta puheenjohtajasta riippumatta. Pahimmassa tapauksessa saadaan ensin sovitella välejä kuntoon seuraavat pari vuotta ennen kuin millekään muulle asialle tapahtuu mitään.

----------


## Markku Silvenius

> Tämä on jotenkin hämmentävät läpinäkyvää



Ehkä tavoitteena onkin ollut läpinäkyvyyden lisääminen?  :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## A R:nen

Cooksonin mukaan tämä viimeisin on merkki McQ-leirin epätoivosta: http://briancookson.org/en/news/

----------


## vetooo

Mikä on SPU:n kanta UCI:n pj-asiassa?

----------


## A R:nen

SPU:n kannasta tosiaan päätettäneen hallituksen seuraavassa kokouksessa 7.9. (Henkilökohtainen kantani on, ettei nykymeno voi jatkua, mikä käytännössä tarkoittaa Cooksonia. Sanamuotojen osalta päästään kyllä varmasti vielä harrastamaan jotain korkeamman asteen diplomatiaa.)

----------


## Kal Pedal

> SPU:n kannasta tosiaan päätettäneen hallituksen seuraavassa kokouksessa 7.9. (Henkilökohtainen kantani on, ettei nykymeno voi jatkua, mikä käytännössä tarkoittaa Cooksonia. Sanamuotojen osalta päästään kyllä varmasti vielä harrastamaan jotain korkeamman asteen diplomatiaa.)



Hyvä, toivottavasti sinun kantasi on se joka voittaa.

----------


## asb

Taas tapahtuu mielenkiintoisia:

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/supporting-mcquaid-could-financially-damage-swiss-cycling

Ilmeisesti sekä kantaja, että vastaaja joutuvat Sveitsissä maksamaan 50000 CHF pantin oikeuskäsittelyn ajaksi. Jos vastaajalla ei ole tähän varaa, niin kantaja joutuu maksamaan summan vastaajan puolesta. Mikäli vastaaja häviää, joutuu hän maksamaan tuon 50000 CHF (plus oikeudenkäyntikulut) kantajalle takaisin. Sveitsin liitolla ei tähän ole varaa, vaan Skins vaatefirma on maksanut molempien osapuolten puolesta tuon 100000 CHF. Nyt yhä useampi Sveitsin liiton johtokunnassa oleva yrittää saada presidentti Chassotia vetämään Patun ehdokkuuden pois, jottei liitto päädy konkurssiin tämän prosessin seurauksena.

Tää ei nyt ihan vaikuta siltä, että oikeus olisi tasapuolinen kaikille, jos kerran pelkällä rahalla voi painostaa toisen luovuttamaan.


Astana ja Kazakit ovat amatöörejä tämän sirkuksen rinnalla.

----------


## asb

http://m.cyclingnews.com/news/uci-st...dment-proposal

Elikkäs ilmeisesti sen Malesian liiton ehdotuksen on kirjoittanut UCI:n lakiosaston johtaja UCI:n konttorilla Aiglessa. Tämä samaan aikaan, kun Pat Mc kritisoi Cooksonia Brittien lliiton resurssien käytöstä vaalikampanjassa.

----------


## A R:nen

Sveitsin liittokin ilmeisesti vetää McQuaidin ehdokkuuden pois jo ennen välimiesistuntoa: http://www.velonation.com/News/ID/15...-question.aspx

Ja McQuaid taas käy vaalikampanjaa hankkimalla isolta kansainväliseltä asianajotoimistolta lausunnon, jonka mukaan Thai+Marokko-kuviossa ei ole mitään epäselvää: http://www.uci.ch/Modules/ENews/ENew...MenuId=MTUyMTQ (vielä kun löytäisi itse lausunnon, mielenkiintoista nähdä miten siinä kuitataan management committeen toimivallan sivuuttaminen...)

----------


## mutanaama

Ja juuri tällä hetkellä aloin vakavasti harkitsemaan oman kattojärjestön perustamista.

----------


## sakuvaan

> Ja juuri tällä hetkellä aloin vakavasti harkitsemaan oman kattojärjestön perustamista.



mutis for uci prez

----------


## A R:nen

Baker & McKenzien muistio: http://www.insidethegames.biz/files/...19.08.2013.PDF (executive summary: retroaktiivisuus ei ole laitonta (yleisemmin arveluttavuudestahan tuossa on ollut kysymys) ja näin on aina ennenkin menetelty)

----------


## asb

Italiassahan Berlusconi hankki aikoinaan itselleen syytesuojan retroaktiivisesti. Eli ihan yleinen käytäntö.

----------


## asb

> Sveitsin liittokin ilmeisesti vetää McQuaidin ehdokkuuden pois jo ennen välimiesistuntoa: http://www.velonation.com/News/ID/15...-question.aspx



Jep, Sveitsin liitto veti ehdokasasettelun pois ja sen seurauksena Sveitsin liiton presidentti eroaa tehtävistään välittömästi.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/swis...mcquaid-affair

----------


## OJ

Mä en tiennyt, että joku tällä foorumilla kirjoittaa SPU:n edustajana. Kai se SPU:n hallituspaikka on 24/7 hommaa...

En tosin väitä, että Suomen pyöräily olisi hyvällä mallilla, mutta ei mulla ole aiheesta omakohtaista kokemusta viime vuosilta. Tokkopa tilanne on mitenkään uniikki, amatöörit johtavat amatöörejä ja tilanne ei tule muuttumaan suomessa tai muuallakaan ennen kuin järjestötoiminnasta saa kilpailukykyisen korvauksen. Kompetenssi ei kai edelleenkään riipu iästä Suomessakaan?

----------


## villef

> Suomi on varmaan mailman ainut maa jossa pyöräilyasiantuntijaksi tullaan +35 iässä, netin kautta, lajin todellisia tapahtumia koskaan näkemättä.



Niin, asiantuntijuutta on monenlaista. Ei kait netin kautta voi sporttipäälliköksi nousta, mutta kyllä sääntötuntemuksen voi oppia netin kautta ihan yhtä hyvin kuin maalialueella seuraamassa olleena (+ netin kautta opiskellen). Samaten Vetooon tietämys ammattipyöräilystä on asiantuntemusta, vaikkei ymmärtääkseni olekaan ajanut kilpaa.

Näin tietämättä yhtään kenestä taas puhutaan, mutta yleistäen..

----------


## asb

Nyt Vauhkonen saatana taas... Muista ne helvetin lääkkeet!

----------


## OJ

Minä en sitten edusta työnantajaani millään foorumilla, vaikka jotkut tietävätkin kuka olen ja missä olen töissä ja vastaan toki jos kysytään jotain firmaa tai teollisuuden alaa koskien. 

voidaan väitellä näistä sivuseikoista vaikka koko päivä, mutta se ei poista sitä tosiasiaa, että sekä SPU että UCI ovat aika kuralla. Mikään uutinenhan tämä ei taida olla kenellekään. Jokainen vähän pidempään Suomessa kilpapyöräilyä harrastanut voi varmaan esittää omia esimerkkejä SPU:n touhuista. Kohta joku varmaan ehdottaa, että jos muutos kiinnostaa, niin eikun itse sinne mukaan toimimaan, mutta ketä tohon touhuun kiinnostaa lähteä mukaan kun ei sitä yksi tai kaksikaan aktiivia muuta. Jäärien kanssa tapellessa palaa varmasti viimeinenkin innostus melko nopeasti.

Minä sekaannuin pyöräilyyn vasta 90-luvulla enkä ole useampaan vuoteen ollut seuraamassa paikan päällä. Minä en tunne ketään, mutta useammatkin ilmeisesti tuntevat minut. Eli mutua tulee taas täältä suunnasta.

----------


## Jose Manuel Fuentes

Minulla on sympatiat Markolle. Oletko sinä asb vienyt omilla toimillasi ja missä laajuudessa Suomen kilpapyöräilyä eteenpäin? Mikäli yes, niin mitä olet tehnyt? Oletko kilpaillut koskaan esim. kansainvälisissä kisoissa?. Tunnetko huippupyöräilyn lainalaisuudet tai oletko toiminut aktiivisesti pyöräilyn järjestö- tai seuratoiminnassa ja kv. pyöräilyn maajoukkue- tms. tehtävissä? Oletko toiminut seuratoiminnassa nuorten tahi varttuneiden valmentajana? Kerro meille, olet varteenotettava ehdokas lajin luottamustehtäviin. Mikäli ok, Jose Manuel Fuentes äänestää ja vaatii sinut lajin luottamustehtäviin.

----------


## trauma

Ihan asian vierestä täytyy kommentoida että täällä on muitakin säikeitä, joissa joillakin henkilöillä on on halua estää mielestään epäkelpojen ihmisten kirjoitteleminen. Esimerkiksi pyöräilyharjoittelusta saa kuulemma kirjoitella neuvoja vasta sitten kun on voittanut SM-mitalin (jossain sarjassa).

trauma

----------


## Jose Manuel Fuentes

Neuvoja saa kirjoitella kuka tahansa, jos on substanssia niin otetaan vakavammin.  Olen itse voittanut useita SM mitaleita ja maajoukkueesa hyviä kv. sijoituksia. Ai niin olen valmentanutkin maailmalla menestyneitä urheilijoita. Realiteetit on huippu-urheilussa ja kansanhuvissa, pitää vain valita mitä haluatte ja keskustellaan sitten sillä tasolla. JMS

----------


## mutanaama

Vapaaksi foorumiksi täällä on melkoisesti rajoituksia  :Hymy:  Noh, jahka perustamma oman kilpaseuran syksyllä, niin pääsee nauttimaan noistakin täysin rinnoin. Hirvittää jo etukäteen, onneksi itselle ei ole kasattu menestyspaineita  :Leveä hymy: 
[edit] eikö siis asiaa syvemmin tunteva taho saa kirjoittaa kommentteja, eikä muut kuin riittävän kompetenssin omaavat henkilöt saa siis lukea ja kommentoida, ??

----------


## OJ

Minulla on kymmenen vuoden kokemus palstapätemisessä ja kävin kerran katsomassa Porvoon Ajoja. Meinasin kuitenkin kaikkien iloksi kirjoitella näillä voorumeilla jatkossakin.

----------


## asb

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/maka...ack-at-mcquaid

Makarovi astuu ulos kaapista ja kyseenalaistaa (aivan oikein) McQuaidin rasistiset kommentit venäläisistä.

----------


## A R:nen

Australian liitto tukee virallisesti Cooksonia, ei kannata ehdotettua sääntömuutosta:
http://www.velonation.com/News/ID/15...rticle-51.aspx

(Minun toimenkuvaani SPU:n hallituksessa kuuluvat oikeudelliset asiat ja (pj:n tukena) kv-asiat.)

----------


## asb

> Australian liitto tukee virallisesti Cooksonia, ei kannata ehdotettua sääntömuutosta:
> http://www.velonation.com/News/ID/15...rticle-51.aspx



Oliko kellään tiedossa mitkä maat saavat edustajan UCI:n kongressiin? Euroopan edustajat on tiedossa UEC:n sivuilla, mutta Aasian, Amerikan ja Afrikan edustajista en löytänyt mitään. Pitäisi kai osata Googlata Espanjaksi tai Portugaliksi.

15 Cooksonin kannattajaa riittää kaatamaan artikkeli 51:n.

----------


## asb

m.cyclingnews.com/news/usa-cycling-calls-for-cas-ruling-on-mcquaid-nomination-before-election

USA, Venäjä, Kanada, Algeria ja Suomi vetoavat presidentti McQuaidiin, jotta oikeuskäsittelyt hoidettaisiin ennen vaaleja, eikä sen jälkeen. Kansalliset liitot ehdottavat, että CAS antaisi sitovan päätöksen artikkeli 51.1:stä ennen vaaleja.

----------


## asb

Vetooon twitteristä löytyi helmi. Pat uhkaa, että pyöräily menettää edustuksen OK:ssa, jos häntä ei valita uudelleen. Hieman epätoivoisen oloista uhkailua.

road.cc/content/news/92818-uci-presidency-seb-coe-supports-cookson-mcquaid-says-ioc-seat-will-go-if-he

----------


## A R:nen

Nada CAS: http://www.uci.ch/Modules/ENews/ENew....asp?id=OTYwMg

----------


## VesaP

Alkaa tulla aika karua kamaa ilmi, jos on totta:

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/mcqu...report-summary

----------


## vetooo

> Alkaa tulla aika karua kamaa ilmi, jos on totta:
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/mcqu...report-summary



Onko tuossa jotain yllättävää?

----------


## VesaP

> Onko tuossa jotain yllättävää?



Ei. Mutta että jotkut oikein tutkineet sitä "virallisesti" nyt ja iskevät faktoja pöytään... Se lienee uutta kuitenkin?

----------


## vetooo

> Ei. Mutta että jotkut oikein tutkineet sitä "virallisesti" nyt ja iskevät faktoja pöytään... Se lienee uutta kuitenkin?



Korostan vielä, että edellinen vastaukseni ei siis ollut mitenkään suunnattu VesaP:lle.  :Leveä hymy:  Kyse siis puhtaasti siitä, että olen pitänyt UCI:n talon mädännäisyyttä selvänä. Nyt on kuitenkin myös "kättä pidempää".

----------


## A R:nen

SPU kannattaa Cooksonia: http://www.pyoraily.fi/?x103997=426625

----------


## asb

> Alkaa tulla aika karua kamaa ilmi, jos on totta:
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/mcqu...report-summary



Osaako joku yhdistää ulkomuistista nimet noihin vihjeisiin?

----------


## vetooo

> Osaako joku yhdistää ulkomuistista nimet noihin vihjeisiin?



Makarov, Makarov, Makarov ja Makarov.

----------


## A R:nen

Norjan liiton pj:n mielestä McQuaidin olisi pitänyt ymmärtää luopua leikistä ajat sitten: http://www.procycling.no/article3675918.ece (onnistuneesti valituista henkilökuvista plussaa)

----------


## asb

Norjalla taisi olla ääni kongressissa?

----------


## A R:nen

Kyllä, ja nimenomaan liiton pj Harald Tiedemann Hansenilla.

----------


## asb

Cyclingnewssin juttujen mukaan UEC, eli Euroopan liitto kannattaa Cooksonia. Samoin US Cycling. Aiemmin mainitut Australia ja Oseania myös, niin onko tuossa nyt sitten 17 tukijaa vaaditusta 22:sta? UEC:n kanta ei tosin taida sitoa edustajia. 

Löytyykö nettistriimiä äänestyksestä?   :Hymy:

----------


## Vertti83

Plop Plop: http://www.britishcycling.org.uk/abo...-Union--UCI--0

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Breakin...President.html

jännää...  :Hymy:

----------


## gallodepelea

Hieno juttu. Sitten odotetaan niitä muutoksia..

----------


## petri ok

McKvaakun lähtömaljoja on tänään juotu hilpeällä tunnelmalla - Mutta muuttuuko mikään? Samat korruptoituneet pikkunilkit varmaan jatkavat omissa UCI-viroissaan.

----------


## A R:nen

Intternetissä kerrotaan että McQuaidin ja Verbruggenin consigliere Verbiest olisi saanut ns fudut. Näinköhän British Cyclingin juristi James Carrillakin on edessä muutto Aigleen...

----------


## asb

Uusi presidentti, uudet säännöt: UCI on poistanut naisjoukkueilta 28-ikävuoden mediaanin.

http://prowomenscycling.com/2013/10/04/change-in-the-uci-and-why-it-matters/

----------


## A R:nen

Uusin Sport & Technical Bulletin: http://www.uci.ch/includes/asp/getTa...ILE&id=ODk5Mjc
Ja tulkintaa edellisestä: http://inrng.com/2013/10/ucis-2020-vision/

----------


## A R:nen

Ja seuraavaksi UCI:sta saa lähteä toiminnanjohtaja Hubschmid: http://www.insidethegames.biz/sports...cycling-s-past

----------


## eklami

Ilmeisesti ensimmäisiä toimia, mitä Coockson teki valintansa jälkeen olikin UCI:n tietokoneiden, varmuuskopioiden yms. talteenotto. Asian hoiti kansainvälinen petoksiin, lahjontoihin yms. keskittynyt turvafirma.

Lähde: http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/cook...after-election

----------


## asb

Noniin. Herra presidenttikin on ottanut kantaa tähän skinsuitgateen.

"To the many who have raised the issue of a certain women's team kit, we are on the case. It is unacceptable by any standard of decency."



Haistappa Brian pitkä ja seksistinen p****.

----------


## villef

Itse olen kyllä nähnyt montakin twiittiä joissa on mainittu että Cooksonille on viestiä asiasta mennyt.. Joten pitänee ottaa kantaa ihan senkin takia..

----------


## OJ

Kielletään ton kolumbialaistiimin ajoasu koska tasa-arvo! Kielletään samalla tiukat tai turhan psljastavat ajovarusteet. UCI:n on myös perustettava siveellisyys ja tasa-arvolautakunta valvomaan asiaa. VMP varmaan summaa koko säädön parhaiten.

ja mitä noihin puolalaisiin jannuihin tulee, niin elinikäistä bannia vaan! Kaikki tietävät, että miehinä he varmasti ihan tarkoituksella esittelevät vehjettään samalla alistaen kaikkia naisia jotka tämän ovat joutuneet näkemään tai voivat mahdollisesti altistua.

----------


## Markku Silvenius

Onhan nuo kaksi esimerkkikuvaa ihan eri keissit; tyttöjoukkueen asut on tasan tarkoitushakuista touhua ja polakeilla tarkoituksetta ikävästi paistavaa katsojien bongaamaa ja ivaamaa. Mut hyvä trolli. Seuraavaksi hellekuukausille joku typsylauma ottaa bodypaintit ajoasut ja kas kun on vielä viileempi kuin Raphan verkkoajoasu.

----------


## asb

> tyttöjoukkueen asut on tasan tarkoitushakuista touhua ja polakeilla tarkoituksetta ikävästi paistavaa katsojien bongaamaa ja ivaamaa



Arvostan ihmisiä, jotka kykenevät näin kovan luokan sarkasmiin. Kiitos.

----------


## asb

http://www.wielerflits.nl/nieuws/295...-door-uci.html

Tänään UCI:ssa keskitytään Amaury Sports Organisationin immateriaalioikeuksien suojeluun. Hyvä UCI.

Eli Lotton 2015-kitti on "liian keltainen." Henk.koht. mielipiteeni on, että tää ei juurikaan kuulu UCI:lle. Tai jos tämä on todellinen ongelma, niin sitten mukaan pitää ottaa kaikki, sanotaanko nyt vaikka WT- ja HC-kisat, ja kaikki arvopaidat tulee suojata samoin.

Kun joku kuitenkin vertaa Tinkoffin kittiin, niin Tinkoffilla oli olkapäissä siniset kaistaleet, jotka ilmeisesti riittivät UCI:lle.

----------


## FatBrolin

Ääh, mun mielestä tässä uudessa ei ollu mitään vikaa, pahempiakin on aikojen saatossa nähty  :Nolous:  Samaan aikaan joukkueet puskee toinen toistaan mustempia kittejä pihalle.

----------


## JuhoIlmari

Hollannin taito hieman vajaa, mutta googlen kääntäjällä pikkasen parempi. Ymmärsinkö oikein, että UCI oli säätämässä isoja Tour-ajoja v. 2017 oman World Tourinsa tukemiseksi, mutta perui säädön. http://www.nieuwsblad.be/sportwereld...50331_01607305

----------


## kuovipolku

Ymmärtääkseni UCI meinasi tehdä radikaaleja uudistuksia sekä kalenteriin että tallien luokitussysteemiin. The Inner Ring kaivoi saatavilla olevat tiedot esille ja teki analyysin: http://inrng.com/2014/03/uci-world-tour-reforms/ ja esitti omat epäilyksensä sekä uudistuksilla saavutettavista eduista että uudistuksen toteutumisesta esitetyllä aikataululla.

Uudistuneessa kilpailusysteemissä Giro, Tour ja Vuelta olisivat säilyneet nykyisellään ja suuret klassikotkin kuta kuinkin, mutta mikään muu ei olisikaan ollut pyhää. Viikon etappiajoja olisi lyhennetty, semiklassikkoja siirrelty eivätkä kaikki kummastakaan ryhmästä olisi säilyneet kalenterin korkeimmalla tasolla. 

Nyt mitä ilmeisemmin suunnitelmia vain lykättiin.

----------


## asb

Mitäpä tapahtuu, kun sohaisee ampiaispesää? No ampiaiset hermostuvat. Hein Verbruggen puolustaa itseään CIRC:n raporttia ja Cooksonin suostutteluja vastaan medialle "vuotaneessa" kirjeessä:

http://www.demorgen.be/sport/integra...ggen-a2292137/


Katkeruus suorastaan tihkuu sanavalinnoista.

via. Inrng

----------


## plr

Olipas siinä teksti! Mikä mahtaa olla tämän kirjoittamisen ja julkaisemisen tavoite?

----------


## tiger

Jos on UCI ollut mätä, niin osataan sitä muuallakin; tämä FIFAn käry saa UCI:n pienet rahansiirrot, Lancen "avustukset" ym, näyttämään ihan nappikaupalta siihen verrattuna.

----------


## asb

http://velonews.competitor.com/2015/...reforms_374553

ASO vauhdittaa UCI:n päätöksentekoa  kiristyksellä. Jos päällekäisyyksiä ei selvitetä, niin TdF jää UCI:n kalenterin ulkopuolelle 2016.

Näitähän on nähty ennenkin.

----------


## mjjk

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/uci-...rd-camera-use/

Jos joku on toivonut radioiden käyttökieltoa kisojen saattamiseksi mielenkiintoisemmiksi ja tapahtumarikkaammiksi niin UCI ajaa asiaa toiseen suuntaan ja on sallimassa radioiden laajemman käytön.

----------


## häggens

^Tuo kohta ...other remote means of communication... salliiko se "telemetrian" lähettämisen tallille? Toiseen suuntaan tuskin on tarvetta esim. "Laitetaan sulle isompi keskiö; kyllä tämä nyppylä sillä menee.

----------


## asb

> ^Tuo kohta ...other remote means of communication... salliiko se "telemetrian" lähettämisen tallille? Toiseen suuntaan tuskin on tarvetta esim.



Mielikuvitukseton innovaation puute ei auta tuottavuusmoikkaan. Itte funtsin sellasta, et tiimin ukoilla olis temmissä älypuhelin/älykello/jnpp ja ne keskustelis toistensa kanssa netin välityksellä kertoen kuinka kaukana kukin on toisistaan. Ei tartte deeässän huutaa korvanappiin, kun stemmistä näkee kuinka kaukana pelotoni on perässä ja kuinka kovaa ne ajaa.

----------


## asb

“Mr. Cookson renounces definitively from asking me to resign from my Honorary-Presidency and agrees not to mention this question anymore publicly or privately,”

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/verb...settling-case/

Ja lisäksi UCI joutuu naksamaan nelkytdonaa oikeudenkäyntikuluja. Kuka vielä sanoo, että "kunniapresidentti" on turhamainen titteli, josta ei ole mitään konkreettista hyötyä? Se on kahden osapuolen välinen sopimus, joka pätee oikeudessa. Harmi, että siitä on hyötyä vain toiselle osapuolelle...

----------


## M. Rontti

Se tuli Cooksonista sitten ensimmäinen yhden kauden presidentti.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/davi...uci-president/

Melkoisen selvin lukemin (37-8) Lappartient tuli valituksi.

----------


## kuovipolku

Tämähän on isompi yllätys kuin jos Roglic olisi voittanut aika-ajon ja Froome pudonnut mitaleilta! 

Cookson ei sittenkään vakiinnuttanut asemaansa ja jäi ns. heikoksi johtajaksi. Lappartient ei tainnut kampanjassaan profiloida itseään samalla lailla muutosjohtajana kuin Cookson viimeksi teki, joten ehkä odotukset ovat kohtuullisemmat?

Ranskalaisethan perinteisesti osaavat hankkia kannatusta ns. Euroopan ulkopuolisilta mailta, mutta äänestyslukujen perusteella näyttää selvästi siltä että Cookson menetti myös ns. suurten pyöräilymaiden kannatuksen.

Cooksonin lähtö tietää väen vaihtumista päämajassa, mutta mitä se merkitsee UCI:n politiikassa ja ennen kaikkea miten - jos mitenkään - se tulee näkymään käytännössä on vähän vaikeampi arvata. Ei UCI:sta ainakaan yhtään vahvempi suhteessa ASO :Nolous: n ja muihin toimijoihin tule.

PS Muistan kyllä lukeneeni jotain Lappartientin kampanjasta, mutta mitään asiaa jota hän olisi kertonut ajavansa ei ole jäänyt muistiin.

----------


## OJ

On kaivettava vanha ketju naftaliinista. UCI päätti, suuressa viisaudessaan tietenkin, kieltää ammattilaistallien osallistumisen ratapyoräilyn maailman cup kisoihin ja siinä samassa sykkyrässä siirtää ratakalenteri kesälle. Ilkeämielinen voisi spekuloida, että proffatiimien kuskien menestys on silittänyt joitain ratapyoräilyn lihavia kissoja vastakarvaan. Aika laittaa hommalle stoppi ja tehdä ratapyoräilystä cycle-ballin ja taidepyoräilyn tapainen suurlaji.

----------


## Superflyer

> On kaivettava vanha ketju naftaliinista. UCI päätti, suuressa viisaudessaan tietenkin, kieltää ammattilaistallien osallistumisen ratapyoräilyn maailman cup kisoihin ja siinä samassa sykkyrässä siirtää ratakalenteri kesälle. Ilkeämielinen voisi spekuloida, että proffatiimien kuskien menestys on silittänyt joitain ratapyoräilyn lihavia kissoja vastakarvaan. Aika laittaa hommalle stoppi ja tehdä ratapyoräilystä cycle-ballin ja taidepyoräilyn tapainen suurlaji.



Ei voi kuin ihmetellä UCI:n toimintaa tässä. Ensimmäistä kertaa aikoihin ratapyöräilykin alkoi olla kiinnostavaa, kun HUUB-Wattbike yms tiimit ovat tuoneet vähän uusia tuulia lajiin. Ammattilaistalllien kieltämiselle ei käsittääkseni ollut mitään järkevää syytä, vaan enemmänkin vain "fiilispohjalta". Kesään siirtäminen kait tarkoittaa sitä, että laji yrittää kilpailla mediahuomiossa isojen pyöräkisojen kanssa samanaikaisesti. Tietenkin kesällä tulee myös muita isoja lajeja, kuten esim jalkapalloa joka myös varmasti syö huomiota pieneltä lajilta.

----------


## Googol

Eiköhän UCI:n ja KOK:n tavoite ole tappaa koko laji, että tilalle saadaan lisää "nuorisolajeja".

----------


## VPR

Tai sitten siellä valmistaudutaan ensi kesän olympialaisiin.

----------


## Googol

UCI tekee kyselyä maantiepyöräilystä. Tarkoituksena tietysti poimia sieltä sitten parhaat palat joilla voi perustella jo päätetyt muutokset.

https://www.uci.org/inside-uci/press...general-public

----------


## kervelo

UCI julkistanut luonnoksen 2020 kalenterista:
https://www.uci.org/docs/default-sou...rsn=9ad4a488_2

----------


## JTJ

Lokakuussa olis neljä monumenttia ja kaksi ympäriajoa. Miten sit ehtii ajamaan ruskalenkkejä niiden välissä?

----------


## Firlefanz

Laitan kervelon jo linkkaaman uusitun World Tour -kisakalenterin tähän talteen. Sen toteutumista ilman muutoksia voi pitää melko epätodennäköisenä, mutta sitä että se toteutuisi edes osiltaan saa ja pitääkin toivoa.

----------


## paaton

UCIn päämajassa on varmaankin paljon kettuuntuneita pomoja viime vuotisen giron episodin jälkeen, jossa kuskit kieltäytyivät ajamasta sateella.

Mitään muuta järkevää syytä näille uusille kielloille en taas itse nää.

Varisinkin tangon päällä aerona ajamisen kova kielto aikasakon uhalla on täysin hullua. Tuo asento on nopein. Lisäksi ajan itse sillä todella paljon pitkillä pk-lenkeillä. Hartiat rentoutuvat. Pitkään kahvoilta ajaminen vaatii vaihtelua. On aivan älytöntä, ettei 3wk touria ajanut kuski saa valita mukavinta ja nopeinta asentoa tilanteen mukaan.

Turvallisuus puolikin on täyttä tuubaa. Toinen vaihtoehtohan on tuolle kahvojen päistä kiinni pitäminen. Kun pidät hikisillä käsillä sieltä päistä kiinni ja ajat monttuun, niin yläkroppa tippuu eturenkaan päälle. Tuota ei tapahdu tangon päällä maatessa. Ehkäpä nyt 30cm tangot yleistyy. Nuo ainakin vaikuttavat tosi turvallisilta ryhmässä ajaessa...

Jännä nähdä miten ajajat vastaavat ucin älyttömyyksiin.

----------


## PeeHoo

Roskaamiskielto on varmasti periaatteessa hyvä, mutta eiköhän suurin osa pois heitetyistä pulloista ja laukuista kerätä heti matkamuistoiksi.

----------


## paaton

> Roskaamiskielto on varmasti periaatteessa hyvä, mutta eiköhän suurin osa pois heitetyistä pulloista ja laukuista kerätä heti matkamuistoiksi.



On joo. Esimerkiksi espanjassa on alettu jo vähentämään roskaamista muutenkin. Ei niitä kaikkia pulloja + geeliroskaa ole ikinä saatu kerättyä täysin pois pitkiltä etapeilta. Kukaan ei niitä vuorten rinteiltä lähde keräämään.

----------


## Firlefanz

Musettet tietysti lentävät tien varteen heti kun on saatu syömiset ja juomiset taskuihin eli silloin ollaan yleensä virallisella roskaamisalueella. Mutta täytyy katsoa pyöräilykisalähetyksiä vaaleanpunaisten linssien läpi jos näyttää siltä että suurin osa pulloista heitetään pois paikoissa joissa tienvarret ovat katsojia täynnä (tai jaksaa vakuutella että roskat kyllä kerätään tarkkaan kilpailun jälkeen).      ------  En kiellä etteikö paljolti ole kyse julkisuuskuvasta - luulen että katsojien jäljiltä jää luontoon enemmän roskaa kuin ajajien - mutta olen sitä mieltä että tässä tapauksessa mahdollinen haitta tai ylimääräinen vaiva on kilpailijoiden itsensä kannalta niin vähäinen ettei ole mitään syytä jatkaa entiseen malliin vain siksi että näin on tehty ennenkin eikä maapallo ole lopettanut kiertämistään.   -----    PS Kerrotaan että niin sanotusti viimeinen oljenkorsi oli se kun viimevuotisen Ranskan ympäriajon reitti kulki suojelulla alueella ja suorassa lähetyksessä nähtiin miten pullot lensivät sillalta mereen. UCI:in kohdistettiin sen jälkeen poliittisten päättäjien taholta niin paljon painetta että asian vakavuus todella ymmärrettiin.

----------


## MV

> luulen että katsojien jäljiltä jää luontoon enemmän roskaa kuin ajajien



tämä lienee näin eikä sitä helposti korjata muuten kuin vaihtamalla katsojat.

----------


## Antti Salonen

> Ehkäpä nyt 30cm tangot yleistyy. Nuo ainakin vaikuttavat tosi turvallisilta ryhmässä ajaessa...



Olen melko varma että käy nimenomaan näin. Otetaan käyttöön tangot, jotka on suuruusluokkaa 30 cm yläotteelta, josta saadaan köyhän miehen tempoasento vetohommiin. Alaote voi olla sen lähemmäs 40 cm, joilla saa vakaan otteen mutkiin, laskuihin ja kireihin.

...kunnes lopulta UCI varmaan säätää tangolle tai kahvojen paikalle ainakin jonkinlaisen minimileveyden. Tällä hetkellä säännöissä ei mun mielestä tangon leveydestä muuta kuin se, että pyörä ei saa olla yli 50 cm leveä mistään kohtaa.

Jan-Willem van Schip varmaan myhäilee kun sillä on jo tämä (täysin sääntöjen mukainen) tanko valmiina: https://ucarecdn.com/cf6e0bb6-46e1-4...ality/lighter/

----------


## paaton

Tuo tt-tanko ei kai ole sääntöjen mukainen. Uusissa säännöissä taisi olla maininta, ettei kyynärvarsilla saa ottaa tangosta tukea.

”Furthermore, using the forearms as a point of support on the handlebar is prohibited except in time trials."

----------


## JKO17

Tuon super tuck -asennon sekä kyynärvarret tangolla asennon kieltäminen perustuu oheiseen  "tukipistepykälään". Johtaa varmaankin mainitunlaiseen tuotekehittelyyn, ja jossain vaiheessa tuohonkin tulee varmasti jotain uusia sääntöjä.Super tuck- asennon kieltäminen on minusta perusteltua ennakoivana toimenpiteenä; ajaja on aika jumissa tuossa asennossa ja reagointimahdollisuudet eri tilanteisiin lienevät aika heikot. Tämä siitäkin huolimatta että ilmeisesti po. asennon johdosta ei ainakaan vielä ole tapahtunut onnettomuuksia.After Thursday’s statement outlining a number of updates to its rules and regulations, the UCI provided new rules text that will go into effect on April 1 in a memorandum Monday. The memorandum contained language reiterating that riding while seated on the top tube (in the so-called “super tuck” position) will not be allowed, as was expected following Thursday’s statement, but it also included language reiterating a prohibition on riding with the forearms supported by the handlebars.The new language references already existing rules as set out in Article 1.3.008 that say, “The rider shall normally assume a sitting position on the bicycle. This position requires that the only points of support are the following: the feet on the pedals, the hands on the handlebars and the seat on the saddle.” In other words, from April 1 on, the UCI plans to enforce its rules on rider positioning on the bike, and that will include a ban on both the “super tuck” and the use of what some might call “invisible aero bars.”

----------


## klemola

Ennustan Dropper postien ilmestyvän maantielle tuon johdosta!

----------


## OJ

"Missä pyoräilyjärjesto, siellä kakka" - Wanha Wiidakon Sananlasku

Ja kelatkaa, jos osallistutte näiden puljujen sanktioimaan pyoräilyyn, niin rahoitatte tätä touhua.

----------


## JKO17

Pyöräilijät testaavat uusia UCI:n sääntöjä. "Pennun tassut" asennon sijaan on nyt tuollaisia havaittu.  Ei tuo kyllä turvallisempi ole vaikka onhan siinä kädet jarrukahvoilla  :Hymy: 



https://www.cyclingweekly.com/news/r...g-rules-490712

----------


## paaton

> Pyöräilijät testaavat uusia UCI:n sääntöjä. "Pennun tassut" asennon sijaan on nyt tuollaisia havaittu.  Ei tuo kyllä turvallisempi ole vaikka onhan siinä kädet jarrukahvoilla 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.cyclingweekly.com/news/r...g-rules-490712



”Furthermore, using the forearms as a point of support on the handlebar is prohibited except in time trials.
Tästä kyllä edelleen käsittää, ettei kyynärvarsilla vaan saa nojata tankoon. Tosi jännä nähdä miten sääntöä aletaan soveltamaan. Käytännössä tuo sääntö estäisi myös kahvojen päistä kiinnipitämisen.

----------


## JKO17

Jeps. Tämä mainitsemasi oli  UCI:n tarkentunut tulkinta omasta jo aiemmin olleesta sääntöpykälästä. 
Tuossa sääntöpykälässä todetaan vapaalla suomennoksella että normaali asento on istuma-asento, ja siinä tukipisteet on jalat polkimella, kädet ohjaustangolla ja takamus satulassa.
Pennun tassut asennossa pyöräilijällä ei ole kädet ohjaustangolla, jolloin on selvää että kyynärvarret on tällöin tukipisteenä asennossa.
Rajanveto sitten on mielenkiintoinen, että milloin kyynärvarsien käyttö "point of supporttina" poistuu. Saako kyynärvarret edes koske tankoon, saako niillä olla vähäinen paino, mikä vähäinen paino on jne..
Tuossa nyt nähdyssä asennossa tukipiste on puhtaasti kyynärvarsilla, jolloin se ei minusta täytä tuota UCI:n nykyistä tulkintaa.

----------


## Firlefanz

(Image credit: Getty Images)




(Photo by Tim de Waele/Getty Images)


Viiden pisteen kysymys: kuka ajaja on kuvissa?
Kolmen pisteen kysymys: mistä kisasta kuvat ovat?
Yhden pisteen kysymys: milloin kisa ajettiin?

----------


## JKO17

Kasper Asgreen
2020

----------


## paaton

On kyllä nättiä. On täyttä idiotismia kieltää tuo asento.

----------


## JKO17

Veikkaan, että nuo molemmat asennot menee pannaan, ellei sitten tulkinta muutu.
Seuraavaksi sitten pitkä stemmi, pitkän reachin kapea tanko ja hoodsit linjattu voimakkaasti sisäänpäin, jolloin saadaan kädet selkeämmin kahvoille/tangolle  
tjsp.

siis että näyttäisi että painopiste enemmän käsillä

----------


## travelleroftime

UCI on vitsi. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K7ICEXimvas Minuutin kohdalla ukkeli kävelee keskellä tietä... Lisäksi merkkaamaton kynnys keskellä tietä 0:54 (johon yksi kaatui). Wtf?

----------


## paaton

> Veikkaan, että nuo molemmat asennot menee pannaan, ellei sitten tulkinta muutu.
> Seuraavaksi sitten pitkä stemmi, pitkän reachin kapea tanko ja hoodsit linjattu voimakkaasti sisäänpäin, jolloin saadaan kädet selkeämmin kahvoille/tangolle  
> tjsp.
> 
> siis että näyttäisi että painopiste enemmän käsillä



Noinhan siinä varmaan käy. Ja tuo on 100% varmuudella vaarallisempi. Asento on saatava yhtä pitkäksi ja tuolla tavalla paino jää kokonaan eteen. Käsi lipeää ja se on menoa. Muutenkin tuossa tulee paino kokonaan ranteille.

----------


## Firlefanz

Mukavampaa olisi ollut jos kuvat olisi viitsitty laittaa näkyville - silloin olisivat mahdolliset erot tulleet paremmin esille - mutta anyway: täysin uudesta ja pelkästään nyt tehdyn sääntökiristyksen takia keksitystä ajoasennosta ei sittenkään ole kyse.

Jos pitäisi veikata, laittaisin viisi euroa sille että Asgreenin ajoasentoa ei tulla pitämään sääntöjenvastaisena.


PS Muuten olen sitä mieltä että niin täällä kuin muuallakin syntyneisssä keskusteluissa tärkein osa ja sanoisin jopa pääosa siitä mitä päämajassa tässä yhteydessä tapahtui on unohdettu. Nykyisenä aikana vain on niin että pitää tuohtua ja tarttua siihen mitä voi kritisoida tai minkä voi suoralta kädeltä tuomita. Silloin kun nyt päätettyjä asioita valmisteltiin, mukana olivat ajajien edustajina Phillippe Gilbert ja Matteo Trentin. En väittäisi että he olisivat olleet ajamassa näitä asentojuttuja, mutta Gilbert ymmärtääkseni ihan aidosti kiitteli niitä muita turvallisuuden lisäämiseksi tehtäviä asioita ja Trentin kommentoi somessa siihen tyyliin ettei hän ymmärrä ajajia jotka eivät nähneet muuta kuin tämän aeroasentokiellon...

----------


## JKO17

Mistä kisasta tuo Asgreenin kuva oli ja oliko 2020.

Minusta UCI:n uudet linjaukset on hyviä, ajajien turvallisuus, roskaamis-/luontoasiat ovat sellaisia että niiden eteen pitääkin tehdä toimenpiteitä; viime vuosi osoitti sen hyvinkin selvästi. edit: poislukien tuo nyt puhuttu asentoasia

Tuo pennun tassut asennon kieltäminen perusteella "kyynärvarsi ei tukipisteenä" -tulkinnalla vaan on epäselvä, ehkä tarkoituksellisestikin ja jättää mahdollisuuden lisätulkintoihin tarpeen vaatiessa. Tämä pennun tassut asento on siis sellainen, jossa kyynärvarret on tangon suoralla osalla ja kädet roikkuu vapaana hoodsien välissä/edessä.
Jos tuota Asgreenin asentoa katsoo, niin kyynärvarret on tukipisteenä ja sitä ei poista se seikka että kädet on hoodseilla/tangolla  --> ei täytä UCI:n nykyistä/1.4 alkaen tulkintaa. UCI olisi voinut lausua niinkin, että pennun tassut asento ei täytä sääntövaatimuksia, koska kädet eivät ohjaustangolla ja koska sehän itse asiassa lukee säännöissäkin että näin pitää olla. Jostain syystä näin ei  tehty.  Kyllä tuota Asgreenin asentoa on tosiaan myös aiemmin käytetty.

Uskon että tuota asentoasiaa tullaan vielä tarkentamaan.

edit: kun tätä vielä tarkemmin mietti, niin asia taitaa mennä nyt niin niin että käsien pitää olla ohjaustangolla (sääntö) ja tukipiste ei saa olla kyynärvarsilla (säännön tulkinta), eli kun nuo molemmat täyttyy niin tuolta osin asento ok, tukipisteen olemassaolo tai olemattomuus on sitten arvoitus

----------


## Firlefanz

Kuurne-Brussel-Kuurne, viime vuoden maaliskuun 1. pvä. Voitto meni Deceuninck - Quick Stepin tanskalaiselle eli juuri Kasper Asgreenille.

----------


## paaton

Ja noinhan sitä pitää kumpuilevassa maastossa ajaa. Pystyy vaihtamaan aeronakin vaihteita.

----------


## Teemu H

Ihan hyvä sääntö, aika-ajo on erikseen.

----------


## paaton

> Ihan hyvä sääntö, aika-ajo on erikseen.



Kun tuo ei tosiaan ole pelkkää ajansäästöä varten. Aika moni pro kuski on kommentoinut jo samaa, mitä itsekkin.
Eli tuo on yksi tärkeä asento, joilla kroppaa säästetään hatkassa ajaessa. Itse ajan esimerkiksi pitkillä pk-lenkeillä selvästi enemmän tangon päältä, mitä alaotteelta.

----------


## Teemu H

Sama laittaa sitten tempokahvat paikalleen. Miksi sinulla ei ole? Lenkillä ei ole säännöistäkään niin väliä.

Ennen kuskit sentään pitivät vaihde- ja jarruvaijereista kiinni, nyt ei ole niitäkään. Olisin luullut, että tämä asento on ollut koko ajan kielletty...  :Nolous: 

Mutta joo, ei minulla kovin vahvaa mielipidettä ole asiasta. Jotain tyylikkyyttä pitäisi vain säilyttää, ja kädet ohjaustangossa niin, että voi ohjata (ainakin porukassa)...

----------


## Antti Salonen

*New Coefficient Road Race handlebar gets around UCI ‘invisible aero-bar’ ban:*

https://www.cyclingweekly.com/news/p...bar-ban-492134

----------


## paaton

> *New Coefficient Road Race handlebar gets around UCI ‘invisible aero-bar’ ban:*
> 
> https://www.cyclingweekly.com/news/p...bar-ban-492134



Niin ei kai tuo laillinen ole? Käsienhän piti olla kahvoilla.

----------


## JKO17

UCI on tarkentanut ja vähän selventänyt noita uusia sääntöjä.
Sivuilla 17 ja 18 on muutama sallittu ja kielletty asento.
Kiellettyjä on "top tube safe" = supertuck jossa takamus top-tubella? ja "froome" sekä "pantani", jossa takamus satulan takana

ja onhan tuossa muutakin uusiin sääntöihin liittyvää


https://www.uci.org/docs/default-sou...-safety-en.pdf

----------


## paaton

Tosiaan ei missään taida lukea, että käsien pitäisi olla jarrukahvoilla, eikä ne tietysti aina olekkan. Muutenhan tangon keskeltäkin ajaminen kiellettäisiin samalla.
Kyynervarsilla ei saa vaan ottaa tukea. No, eiköhän tuo tanko kielletä, ennekuin se ehtii markkinoille.

----------


## sianluca

Tässä ideoita Väärinpyöräily-ketjuun

----------


## Antti Salonen

> No, eiköhän tuo tanko kielletä, ennekuin se ehtii markkinoille.



Joo, tällä hetkellä säännöissä sanotaan tangosta vain sen verran, että _"only the traditional type of handlebars may be used"_, ja kuvassa on droppitanko. Yläosan muodosta ei periaatteessa sanota yhtään mitään, paitsi että on ne yleiset säännöt aeroprofiilien mittasuhteista. Pyörä ei saa olla 50 cm leveämpi, mikä asettaa ylärajan tangon leveydelle.

Jos tuota tankoa ei kielletä niin tuolla saanee sen verran tuntuvan edun, että kaikilla on paineet hommata moinen. Eli varmaan sääntöihin tulee kirjaus siitä, että tangossa tulee olla keskellä esim. vähintään 25-sentttinen melkolailla suora putki.

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Tämä droppitanko on vielä parempi säännönkiertoon: https://cyclingtips.com/2020/12/the-...d-ultra-weird/

----------


## paaton

Ei tukea kyynervarsilla...

----------


## JKO17

Veikkaan kanssa että  nuo kielletään "tarkennuksella sääntöihin" eli eivät täytä perinteisen ohjaustangon määritelmää.
Lisäksi saattaa olla niin, että nuo ei täytä pykälää, jossa ohjaustangon etuosa ei saa ulottua 5 cm edemmäs  etuhaarukan pään? (front wheel spindle)vertikaalilinjasta.

lisätään vielä että 140-150  mm stemmi normaalin reachin ohjaustangolla alkaa käsittääkseni kolkutteleen jo tuota rajaa

----------


## Antti Salonen

> lisätään vielä että 140-150  mm stemmi normaalin reachin ohjaustangolla alkaa käsittääkseni kolkutteleen jo tuota rajaa



Mulla oli yksi maantiepyörä, jossa meni ohjaustanko 1-2 cm liian kauas eteen. Pyörä oli vanha Cervélo R3 koossa 51 cm, jossa oli tosi lyhyt reach, jota kompensoin 13 cm stemmillä. Lisäksi rungossa oli tosi jyrkkä 73 asteen ohjauskulma, joka taas jätti eturenkaan taakse.

Se oli ärsyttävän kiikkerän tuntuinen ajaa putkelta, sillä paino meni niin reippaasti eturenkaan päälle. Jos putkelta ajaessa eturenkaan ajoi minkäänlaiseen kuoppaan saattoi takarengas pompata hiukan ilmaan. Siinä ymmärsi miksi tämäkin sääntö on olemassa.

En tiedä meneekö tuolla tangolla dropit liian kauas eteen, jos stemmi on kuitenkin lyhyt.

----------


## paaton

Ei mene, mutta tosiaan painohan on tuossa täydellisesti kyynärvarsilla. Tuohan on kielletty jo nykyisillä säännöillä.

----------


## JKO17

UCI on todennäköisesti ilmoittanut suurimmille valmistajille ja talleille, että he eivät tule hyväksymään mm. tankoja, joilla yritetään kiertää tuota ajoasentoasiaa.
Eli viesti:  ajoasento "pennuntassu/näkymätön aerobar kielletään" ja varusteet pysykööt muuten samoina.

Teknisessä mielessä ohjaustanko käsittääkseni täyttää uci säännöt, jos se katsotaan - perinteiseksi ohjaustangoksi- ,  ja asennettuna pyörään  mainittu 5 cm ylitys ei täyty
Sitten kun pyöräilijä on ajamassa säännöt täyttävällä varustuksella, niin sitten katsotaan ajoasento/tukipistepykälää ja sen tulkintaa ja selvennyksiä.
Esim. jos se ajotietokonehässäkkätanko katsottaisiin perinteiseksi, niin sillä ajoasento voisi olla säännöt täyttävä, eli tukipiste ei kyynärvarsilla. 

Tätä peliä uci ei varmasti halua käydä, jolloin parempi hylätä kaikki uudet viritykset tuolla perinteisen tangon pykälällä

----------


## Antti Salonen

Eiköhän sääntöihin tuu ihan selkeä pykälä, joka rajoittaa tangon ja kahvojen muotoa. Ja olisi se ainakin omasta mielestä täysin lajin nykyisten sääntöjen hengen mukaista, eli turvallisuus ennen kaikkea ja otetaan miehestä eikä kalustosta mittaa. 

Jos mun pitäisi kirjata tuo sääntöihin, niin jotenkin näin se varmaan menisi kuin alla piirrettynä. Kaikki vanhat ns. normaalit tangot mahtuvat sääntöjen rajoihin, ja tuo olisi tarvittaessa helppo mitata jonkinlaisella sapluunalla kenttäolosuhteissa.

----------


## JKO17

^Juu, tuo voi olla ihan mahdollista

Ajattelin itse niin, että kun ohjaustangon prototyypin hakemus tulee uci:n hyväksyttäväksi, niin ne vain hylkäisi sen tuolla yleispykälällä "hyväksytään vain perinteinen ohjaustanko, ja tämä ei ole sellainen". 

Tuohon tarkempaan määritelmään ei ole ollut aiemmin tarvetta, saa nähdä onko tilanne muuttunut

----------

